# Wine expert date codes



## Smok1 (May 28, 2017)

Can someone please help me understand the production date codes on the WE kits, RJS has made theres very straight forward as you can see in the first 2 pictures, i was told WE kits to ignore the first 2 numbers, next 3 numbers are the days of the year and the next 2 are the year, but these numbers are not jiving. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 28, 2017)

These used to be stickies:

Cellar Craft
RJ Spagnols
Vineco
Mosti Mondiale

Some have changed, IIRC, so check the end of the threads.

Also, see the "Similar Threads" box at the bottom of the page (if you are on a computer, not phone).


----------



## Smok1 (May 28, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> These used to be stickies:
> 
> Cellar Craft
> RJ Spagnols
> ...



I seen that, but according to that method those numbers arent working at all. See bottom 3 pictures above. Can you find a production date based on the pictures i posted?


----------



## sour_grapes (May 28, 2017)

It seems to me to work fine. Note that the procedure you described in the first post in this thread differs from the one in the link I posted.

For example, your last one (Aus. Grenache Cabernet) has a code of: 45901 7079 0527.

Wade says:


> xxxxx - sequential batch number
> yxxx - y is the year (9 = 2009), xxx is day within year (eg 058 is Feb 27th)
> xxxx - kit number within the batch



So, we ignore the 45901. Next, we look at: 7079 . We interpret the "7" as 2017. We interpret the "079" as the 79th day of 2017, aka March 20th. Then 0527 is the kit number within the batch.


----------



## Brian55 (May 28, 2017)

Winexpert clearly has no interest in informing their customers regarding production dates, otherwise they would make it obvious like RJ's. This is likely due to pressure from vendors looking to dump old inventory on uninformed consumers.

Your blanc de noir: 62nd day of 2017, kit number 637 from that day.

Cab Franc: 356th day of 2016, kit number 170

Grenache Cab: 79th day of 2017, kit number 527


----------



## Smok1 (May 28, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> It seems to me to work fine. Note that the procedure you described in the first post in this thread differs from the one in the link I posted.
> 
> For example, your last one (Aus. Grenache Cabernet) has a code of: 45901 7079 0527.
> 
> ...



Ok i see it now, thank you.


----------

